# Alumgrips for my Kimber CDP



## Dsig1 (Dec 23, 2007)

I just installed my new Alumagrips on my Kimber Ultra CDP. This is my new, full time carry gun but when I carried it IWB, the standard Cocobolo wood grips were a bit wide and rough against the skin. I decided to solve both problems at once and got a set of thin, lightweight, Alumagrips. These are brushed aluminum so they have quite a bit of grip even though there is no checkering. I couldn't be happier with my purchase.

Alumagrips pre-installation









I love the way these look on the CDP.









Width of original grips









New grips are 3/8" thinner


----------



## Old Padawan (Mar 16, 2007)

I have a set on my Defender. Quite nice.


----------



## Teuthis (Apr 9, 2008)

What level of purchase do they give you? Is it as good as the roughened, wooden grips? How about when your hands are sweaty? I like the look of them but I'm interested in how stable they are when firing the weapon under various circumstances. Please let us know. Thanks.


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

Wow! Knocked a quarter-of-an-inch off the width? :smt107 
That's quite a chunk! 

I know it's difficult to describe it by using clumsy words, but how does that affect the "feel" of the weapon in your hand?


----------



## Dsig1 (Dec 23, 2007)

Teuthis said:


> What level of purchase do they give you? Is it as good as the roughened, wooden grips? How about when your hands are sweaty? I like the look of them but I'm interested in how stable they are when firing the weapon under various circumstances. Please let us know. Thanks.


I took my CDP to a mid day range session today, outside in 86 degree heat. I also shot my S&W Sigma so my hands were getting a good workout and did get sweaty as I put about 75 through the CDP and 150 through the Sigma. I was drawing my CDP from both my leather IWB and later, my plastic paddle holster. My hands got good and sweaty and there was no slippage at all. I personally find my grip puts more pressure on the front and back straps than the sides anyway so to me, checkering on the front and back are way more important than the side. As it was, the Alumagrips' apperantly smooth finish is more brushed than smooth and IMO, provided excellent wet or dry grip. The brushing actually provided a lot of grip to the metal. I couldn't be happier with them. Carrying IWB with no layer between grip and skin is now very comfortable. The original wood grips dug in and chaffed especially when seated. I think these grips are as good as the wood they replaced and a VERY slight step behind the rubberized grips on my Kimber TLE. The definitely addressed the needs I had without compromise.


----------



## Dsig1 (Dec 23, 2007)

DJ Niner said:


> Wow! Knocked a quarter-of-an-inch off the width? :smt107
> That's quite a chunk!
> 
> I know it's difficult to describe it by using clumsy words, but how does that affect the "feel" of the weapon in your hand?


I have mid sized hands so a standard 1911 grip is right up my alley. Taking over 1/4" off is a noticeable difference and I did need to move my trigger finger out just a bit to compensate for the difference and keep my index pad on the trigger's center. After about 50 rounds this was second nature and, since the pad of my finger knows where to go, the knuckle just takes its queue and sticks out a bit more. As mentioned before, I think the front and back straps are really the pressure points of the grip anyway and with them checkered, the gun is very stable when shot.


----------



## ttomp (Jan 28, 2008)

I just ordered some micarta from WC.


----------



## ratrodfink (Dec 29, 2008)

I love the looks of the Alumagrips. Nice product.


----------

